# Pay it forward time



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

for any one that does not know what pay it forward is , somebody does you a good deed ie gives you something for free or does some work on a watch for you for free and as a thanks , you pay if forward to someone else

Bruce from the forum is kindly carrying out a mod on a watch for me and as a thank you I am going to pay it forward

so to claim this pm me and its your for free all that I ask is you pay it forward and do the same

project g shock g-7900a module 3194 when you put a battery in the watch it works for about 2 hours then goes flat , may be a easy fix just happy for it to go to someone for a project free to a good home anywhere in the world

cheers Andy (iceblue)


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

and gone to vinny so over to him to pay it forwrd cheers andy


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill keep it G Shock related and offer this G-2110 up to anyone who wants it


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool :clap:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd like to take Vinny's G-Shock if it's still available. I'm working in Austria at the moment, so if I'm successful my pay it forward will have to wait until after this weekend.

PM on it's way mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

it would be nice if this keeps on running :smile:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> it would be nice if this keeps on running :smile:


Oh, it will keep on running mate, don't worry about that. I am the lucky recipient of Vinny's G-Shock, and I'll be putting something else on here when I get back to the UK this weekend


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I was going to keep this thread Casio related, but the watch I had in mind seems to have disappeared in my recent house move.... So instead, up for grabs is this quartz watch by Potens (no, I've never heard of them either...







) which I acquired from one of our members about a year or 2 ago. It has a nice solid metal case, with glass crystal and screw-on back. Size is 42mm excluding crown, and approx 10mm thick. Water resistance is shown as 100m, but I changed the battery today so obviously that can't be guaranteed. Comes fitted on a nice soft rubber strap with a chunky metal buckle.

As per the original post, this will go to the first person who wants it, in exchange for a similar gesture being made.

Here are a couple of photos:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No interest in this one anywhere? OK, let's try an alternative, I will offer this Ellesse diver which is slightly smaller at 40mm excluding crown. Water resistance is shown as 200m, but again I have changed the battery today so that is not guaranteed. Quite a nice looking thing I reckon, with unusual pivoting strap lugs and black (PVD?) metal case. It features a screw-down crown, and the battery cover is also the screw in type, hence the extra water resistance. The leather strap is worn, but still has plenty of life left. Overall condition is good, apart from a couple of marks on the crystal, hardly noticeable on the wrist. Everything else appears to be unmarked.

Here's a quick pic:










Note: The photo shows the crown sticking out, but it does screw in fine. I just forgot to screw it in when I took the photo...

So, any takers...? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

i would like that Davey and have something nice to pay it forward with :smile: .B


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problemo mate, PM me your address and I'll pop it in the post to you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

here is my pay it forward, its a Jaques lemans, but don't let that put you off, its Swiss made, 40mm including crown, quartz and has bonus of a screw down crown and screw down case back, dark blue dial, full length bracelet in its original box and looks almost new, i dont now anything else about the watch, cant even remember where or when i bought, a very nice dress watch for nothing...who`s up for it?



















just remember to pay it forward :smile:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I will take it Bruce if it's not gone :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> I will take it Bruce if it's not gone :smile:


its yours :clap:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

:biggrin: put something up for paying forward tonight.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

You pick g shock do as a beater, straps on back to front .

Nice little Raketa manual wind ticks away nicely

The infamous Ballistic sabre ( the make honor has had a thread on )

http://


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Could I take the g shock please


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

You can .pm me your details ,cheers


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Liking this - keep it going chaps - if something comes up that I want, & I manage to snag it, I have a few "pay it forward" candidates :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

pauluspaolo said:


> Liking this - keep it going chaps - if something comes up that I want, & I manage to snag it, I have a few "pay it forward" candidates :biggrin:


 :clap:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2015)

thank you to Davey P, the watch turned up this morning and very nice it is too + extra straps :biggrin:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Right got a lovely g shock on its way from MCB so my pay it forward continuing with a Casio theme is this wave ceptor , just fitted a new battery and set so it's all good to go.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> thank you to Davey P, the watch turned up this morning and very nice it is too + extra straps :biggrin:


No worries matey, I'm glad you're happy with them :rltrlt:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Received G shock today from MCB2007 cracking watch thanks mate , if there are no takers for the Wave septor i will have to dig something else out , surely someone must fancy it , even comes with 2 spare links for the bracelet


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the look of that Wavecepter, but I've only just had a cracking G-Shock from Vinbo, so it doesn't seem fair for me to nab another so quickly. If there are no takers I'd gladly take it though, so let's leave it for a while and see if anyone else wants it first mate :whistling:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I like the look of that Wavecepter, but I've only just had a cracking G-Shock from Vinbo, so it doesn't seem fair for me to nab another so quickly. If there are no takers I'd gladly take it though, so let's leave it for a while and see if anyone else wants it first mate :whistling:


Fair enough Davey if no one has asked for it by Wednesday will give you a shout Thursday how does that sound


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

andyclient said:


> Received G shock today from MCB2007 cracking watch thanks mate , if there are no takers for the Wave septor i will have to dig something else out , surely someone must fancy it , even comes with 2 spare links for the bracelet


my pleasure Andy , I will keep the other two up for grabs if anyone's interested.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

Saturday Swap shop :biggrin: Noel Edmonds?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of that Wavecepter, but I've only just had a cracking G-Shock from Vinbo, so it doesn't seem fair for me to nab another so quickly. If there are no takers I'd gladly take it though, so let's leave it for a while and see if anyone else wants it first mate :whistling:
> ...


That's fine mate, nice one :tongue:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Davey P said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Davey P said:
> ...


well it's Thursday and no takers so if you'd like it Davey it's yours mate


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one, cheers fella, I'll PM my address to you in a minute... :yahoo:

In order to speed things along, I'll put up the same watch that I offered previously and see if anyone fancies it. If there are no takers in the next few days I'll substitute it for something else.

The write-up has already been done, so here's a pic:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nobody out there interested in this one?










OK, let's try an alternative and see if there is any interest. This one is a slightly customised Converse:










I've painted the hands white, plus added a white tip on the second hand (they were all black, and unreadable...) and fitted a new black and white NATO strap. I'll also throw in the original plain white strap as well.

Anyone....? :biggrin:


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Davey could I have the Converse watch please?

If so, I will find something to pay it forward later tonight.

thanks

Colin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Colin,

No problemo mate, PM me your address and I'll pop it in the post ASAP

:rltrlt:


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks mate, pm sent. Will update post with pay it forward in abit.

Colin


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

New battery fitted tonight, and all packed ready to go - I'll get it posted tomorrow mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Davey

OK I have one of these Three available so whoever pms first with their choice gets it but only one of these Three will go.

First up is a Seiko Olympic World Timer. Its just chimed so it must be working but the bottom right button is all chewed up, I dont know how to set the watch and if you press different buttons then different hands move and they all seem to move but not sure how to get it into just normal running mode. Probably an easy fix and I believe this is quite a sort after one. Also the strap is abit mangled so could do with some TLC.










Next up is a Timex Indiglo on Nylon velcro strap. Was working fine but now just needs a battery.










Final choice is this beast. Its a wind up watch but I sold this awhile ago on here but the buyer got it and said it never worked so I refunded his money and got it back. Ive wound it up and the hands are moving so appears to be working but may need some work due to obviously what happened when I sold it so now offered here free.










So whoever pms me first gets the choice.


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

OK guys, Iceblue was first for the Seiko so he now has to do the pay something back and Bladerunner was first for the large Pilot so although I said I wouldnt give two away I decided 'what the heck', and you guys have helped me loads.

So guys, pm me your addresses and they will get posted.

thanks

Colin


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheers buddy right let me have a dig about


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

May I say thanks in advance to technium time for me to pay it forward

Both being offered as one lot

accurist all terrain Quartz few scuff on the crystal nothing a good polish would sort out and need a new pin on the clasp

seiko 5 automatic 21 jewel 6119-7103 comes on a expandable braclet colour loss on case


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Offering the above two watches as one lot who ever wants the pair pm me and there yours as long as you pay it forward


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Will try and fine something else is not gone by this evening


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you Colin..

Pic hosting appears to be working again now so:

These three have all had new straps fitted.










Two manual winds:










This one does have some loss of the plating to the rear:










& this one:

Chrono hand resets between 59 & 60, can only see one scratch on the crystal.










Will only be able to post (RMRD) out, towards the end of the week.

Have found another, so watch this space..


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

No takers on the seiko or accurist :watch:

so how about a seiko shop display watch stand 

free to who ever wants it as long as you pay it forward :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> May I say thanks in advance to technium time for me to pay it forword


p



Iceblue said:


> No takers on the seiko or accurist :watch:
> 
> so how about a seiko shop display watch stand
> 
> free to who ever wants it as long as you pay it forward :thumbsup:


the seiko watch and seiko stand still available for free


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

this kind of fizzled out  :watch:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

The above seiko watch stand is still avaliable for free who want it

all you have to do is pay it forward :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I think KevKojak was after a seiko watch stand has he seen this?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I would like that please to put my new to me seiko on


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> I would like that please to put my new to me seiko on


first come first served all your buddy pm me your address and the pay it forward baton is over to you bridgeman


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

The seiko stand arrived this morning ,great thanks Andy.

Pay it forward with a NEW 22 Strap.22MM

4mm thick ,80 x 110 plus stainless buckle. ,one keeper ..This is a genuine Fossil job but not in the packing..

Note well the only Fossil branding is on the inside of the strap,the buckle is plain. It also has the quick release pins which make strap changing a breeze.,,no messing with tools and risk of scratching. I have similar on a couple of watches and they are comfortable .

FREE, just pm your address and then pay something forward.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd like to take the Fossil strap if that's OK mate.

I'll PM my address to you in a minute, cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Claimed by Davey P.......so over to you now, thanks very much and keep up the sequence.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one, cheers fella, I'll sort out a suitable item tomorrow morning :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Isn't this just a bit like "pass the parcel" rather than say going round and cutting their grass or a bit of painting and decorating, taking someone less firm down the shops or the like.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Isn't this just a bit like "pass the parcel" rather than say going round and cutting their grass or a bit of painting and decorating, taking someone less firm down the shops or the like.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


Yes it probably is if you look at it in that light. On the other hand it avoids having to use the sales thread and people pass on watches etc that they no longer want nor need.
If an item comes up in future that I like, then I will ask for it to be sent to me and I will put something else up in kind. But for you,don't bother wasting your time in this thread as I have no doubt that you will see a Rolex here.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

DJH584 said:


> Yes it probably is if you look at it in that light. On the other hand it avoids having to use the sales thread and people pass on watches etc that they no longer want nor need.
> If an item comes up in future that I like, then I will ask for it to be sent to me and I will put something else up in kind. But for you,don't bother wasting your time in this thread as I have no doubt that you will see a Rolex here.


I wonder how many of us are helping others in an overt way and how many in a covert way. You guy's are being mutual and having a bit of fun in the process. That's fine by me.

Some people don't like people at all, they think other people are inferior to them and will take every opportunity to denigrate them, their opinions and activities.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2015)

Stan said:


> DJH584 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it probably is if you look at it in that light. On the other hand it avoids having to use the sales thread and people pass on watches etc that they no longer want nor need.
> ...


works for me too, i got a nice watch off davey and someone got a nice watch off me, what's not to like?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Right then, up for grabs this time is a nice Gul digital watch, in unmarked condition:



















Size is 42mm wide x 14mm thick, very much along the lines of a G-Shock, and with all the usual digital features (alarm, stopwatch, 2nd time zone, backlight)

First to reply on here gets it, cheers guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep I got a nice watch off someone which I wear whenever I dont want to wear my expensive ones and I gave two away which were not really worth trying to sell.

As long as people are happy with this then it will continue, if not then it will just fade out.....nobody gets hurt so whats the harm in it.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Strap arrived from Bridgeman, and I'm chuffed to bits with it. Right up my street, and brand spanking new, what a cracking bit of kit:



















Any takers for the Gul digital....? :whistling:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, looks like there's no love for the Gul digital, so in an effort to keep this thread going, I'll offer up this CAT quartz analogue instead:










Size is 38mm excluding crown, and condition is excellent (white strap needs replacing though). New battery fitted this morning, and working perfectly as you'd expect.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Yessss plseeese H


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one H, PM me your address mate, cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Both watches now gone to Haydn :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://

Heres my pay it on time peice 1st reply will receive it fully working Klaus Bloc a new strap wouldnt go amiss

Please forward address with request H


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Davey P said:


> Both watches now gone to Haydn :thumbsup:


cheers pal and my offering is now on the forum H


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

*http://*

*Here is a better pic of the watch that i am offerng as my part in pay it forward*


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Pay it Forward Just received the watces from Davey P very nice thak you boyo :thumbsup:

Will send mine on as soon as i get a request from a taker H


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

andyclient said:


> I think KevKojak was after a seiko watch stand has he seen this?


I hadn't Andy, but I recently picked up an enormous Seiko display stand off e.bay - nearly 4 feet wide! :biggrin:

The picture has been removed, was this just an individual watch stand? I'm still after display and advertising for Citizen and Seiko (mainly Seiko!)


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > I think KevKojak was after a seiko watch stand has he seen this?
> ...


yes it was just the single one Kev I still have that multi display seiko base that you gave me a while ago if you'd like it back I'll pop it in the post


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry i,m uterly confused wot has this stand got to do with Pay it Forward ? I know that i am getting on but not that bad Andy over to you pal lol H


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

taffyman said:


> Sorry i,m uterly confused wot has this stand got to do with Pay it Forward ? I know that i am getting on but not that bad Andy over to you pal lol H


Sorry H it dates back to July and a Seiko stand Iceblue had up for pay it forward , Kev has only just seen the post , Sorry for the confusion mate i should of probably pm'd the message and not posted it on the thread.

Hope that's cleared it up lol :biggrin:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

andyclient said:


> taffyman said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry i,m uterly confused wot has this stand got to do with Pay it Forward ? I know that i am getting on but not that bad Andy over to you pal lol H
> ...


yey your forgivin and all is ok i thaught that i was going a little twp ( crazy) as we say in Wales lol HAGW H


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not trying to confuse folks but i see no reason why 2 things cant run concurrently on the pay it forward thread so here is the sekonda from the raffle - chronographs it turns out not really my thing ...

it'll be back on the bracelet, but it does look pretty good on a purple zulu (not included) even if it is the wrong size ...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey my Rotund friend, I'd like to take that Sekonda Chronograph off your hands if that's OK? As I failed miserably in winning it fair and square in the raffle, this is the next best thing, ha ha! :laugh:

I'll PM you the details etc, cheers mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Davey, can I make a request? Now it's your turn, can you put up a classic silver dial 35mm dress watch, and can I have first dibs on it?

If that's not too cheeky. .. :whistling:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

badgersdad said:


> Davey, can I make a request? Now it's your turn, can you put up a classic silver dial 35mm dress watch, and can I have first dibs on it?
> 
> If that's not too cheeky. .. :whistling:


I'll see what I can do matey... Unfortunately (for you), everything I've got is battery powered, so none of those rubbish autos (and definitely nothing manual wind, since we are now in the 21st century). Also, I don't think there's anything as small as 35mm in my collection, because I've only got men's watches for my massively muscular arms - Sorry! :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Davey P said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > Davey, can I make a request? Now it's your turn, can you put up a classic silver dial 35mm dress watch, and can I have first dibs on it?
> ...


I guess badger can't have anything then, and you'll just have to put up that rather shabby bulova on the other page artytime: Snap snap, grin grin, wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, so now it's my turn, and up for grabs is this lovely Casio Wavecepter (not Bulova :biggrin: ) which I acquired from Andyclient from this very thread a couple of months ago:










Nice clean condition, and obviously with the timekeeping being courtesy of the atomic clock, it is pretty accurate :laugh:

Just a few mm too small for my bloated podgy wrist, and probably not as big as it looks in the photo, otherwise it would have been a definite keeper.

Worn only a handful of times since it arrived, and Andy had fitted a new battery so it's good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I would like to see if it will fit my wrist please if still on the block.

I'll find something tomorrow to offer on.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Robin S said:


> I would like to see if it will fit my wrist please if still on the block.
> 
> I'll find something tomorrow to offer on.


No problem mate, PM me your name + address and I'll pop it in the post on monday :thumbsup:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, my turn.

Any takers for this HMT Pilot?

It can be a hit and miss affair buying these on eBay, but this is a good one. Running strong and as the third picture shows keeping good time. Only passing it on as I have two exactly the same.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'd like to take that one off you and add it to my other two, but alas i've only got one thing i can pass forward and not sure anyone would be interested (Acctim radio control watch won from forum fundraiser)


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Horses for courses, someone will no doubt like the Acctim. Also, I think the Klaus Kobek is still up as well, so maybe Taffyman will be willing to double up and you both send the next taker your watches? That will then get it back on an even one in one out basis.

So, PM me your details and I will forward the HMT on, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

taffyman said:


> Pay it Forward Just received the watces from Davey P very nice thak you boyo :thumbsup:
> 
> Will send mine on as soon as i get a request from a taker H
> 
> http://http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n502/groovygramps34/Mobile Uploads/IMG_0181_zpsnyh9qgkk.jpg


How about this one fr pay it forward?

Well no takers i,ll have alook for something else H


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

hughlle said:


> I'd like to take that one off you and add it to my other two, but alas i've only got one thing i can pass forward and not sure anyone would be interested (Acctim radio control watch won from forum fo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Many thanks to Robin  I love these little things.









So this is the Acctim that is up for the taking.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

many thanks to* hughlle * for the Acctim, so it's my turn to make an offering.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> many thanks to* hughlle * for the Acctim, so it's my turn to make an offering.


Mine!


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

hi mate, if its a big size watch could I get it?

thanks

Colin


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

wow!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Little confused over hughlle's quoted post above.

Colin the watch is 41mm excluding the crown. Don't know if you would consider that big.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice looking watch.............................if its not gone yet, I would like that please?!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Watch has gone to Hughlle.

Thanks to all who have asked about it. And of course thanks to RLT

So I don't really feel like I've done a proper pay it forward, more like a trade.... So I will offer up these two cheapies. Not as watches you might want to wear, but perhaps there is someone who would like to tinker with a couple of disposable movements. Both are autos, the gold tone one works when you shake it but is very hard to wind. the silver one seems to be fine.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://

Heres the limitfrom my exchange with Davey P if anyone iup for itjust PM me H


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Just a heads up, this watch isn't to my liking due to nothing but not liking a quartz tick, so just shoot me a pm, and say thanks to Steve.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello, could I take it please Hughlle


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

What's going on with this thread? Has it gone to another page?


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

No I claimed the last one just waiting for it to be delivered and I will dig out one to post on here


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Orange monster said:


> What's going on with this thread? Has it gone to another page?


it has now :toot: wake up


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

My apologies. This thread slipping into the abyss is purely my fault. Well personally i blame London but whatever works for you 

I'll finally be getting the watch in the post today, then I'll leave you to it


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys, received the Fossil today its fantastic and just what I need to add to my tiny collecting  I will dig something out this evening to pop up here


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

carlgulliver said:


> Hey guys, received the Fossil today its fantastic and just what I need to add to my tiny collecting  I will dig something out this evening to pop up here


Ah was that my fossil... if so glad it's found a good home.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> carlgulliver said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, received the Fossil today its fantastic and just what I need to add to my tiny collecting  I will dig something out this evening to pop up here
> ...


yeah. It was a lovely watch but I just can't get along with quartz second hands. It's all about the sweep. Glad it's gone to someone who will enjoy it.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Yup it certainly has, It's back on the bracelet albeit a little loose and on my wrist as we speak :laugh: Right I have had a dig around and as i only have 4 watches it will have to be this up for the chop, it's not by any means a safe queen but a good old trusty Casio 100m workhorse 

Here you go, don't go to crazy over it (Sorry about the crap picture) :taz:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Time to bring this up to the top again :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Time to bring this up to the top again :thumbsup:


ooo what you giving away :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Time to bring this up to the top again :thumbsup:
> ...


unsure if the above Casio went or is still hear but a cracking auction in the fundraiser section (coming soon) :thumbsup:


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Still here guys


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


ooooo tell us more :yes: [ knowing full well, drumming up interest :laugh: ]


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


mmmmmm let me see all will be reveiled very soon


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

May be we need a new pay it forward as the last one hasn't been taken any one won't to kick this off again


----------



## submaster (Oct 7, 2015)

Is the casio still available? I would be interested, and have something to offer to pay forward.

If you'll allow a new member to partake, that is?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

submaster said:


> Is the casio still available? I would be interested, and have something to offer to pay forward.
> 
> If you'll allow a new member to partake, that is?


 So long as you have something to pay forward your in :yes:


----------



## submaster (Oct 7, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> So long as you have something to pay forward your in :yes:


 Thank you sir. I've sent him a pm.


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

Glad to see this going again. Shame it's stopped for so long.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Received its now been claimed by submaster, I just need to dig it out and pop it in the post


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

These two are still on offer for anyone who wants to tinker around with some cheap auto movements.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

submaster said:


> Thank you sir. I've sent him a pm.


 Over to you submaster to pay it forward buddy


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

:watch:


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

Any news on the next pay it forward?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

If there is no movement on this come tomorrow night I will put up a new pay it forward item :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I guess I could make a comment on the last pay it forward, but I shall refrain. Anyway I said if we hadn't had any movement I would put up a new Pay it Forward.

So this is in thanks to Mach who kindly and generously gave me a watch chain to go with my Services pocket watch.

It is the very rare blue faced version of a much desired watch (must be popular because I always see them on Ebay), and I know Davey was very keen to purchase it from me at the time. I will try to answer the flood of PM's that are sure to come my way.... so please be patient, even if it is only to hear that you were to late.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Generous offer so well done that mine. I've no idea what that is ^^^^^ but good luck to whoever claims it. I was tempted to pitch in given it's only been 12 mins since it was posted but knowing others will really want it makes me think better of it


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Damn, being in a different time zone sucks. PM sent as I love it, bit late but fingers crossed :sadwalk:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well I think I've PM'd you, first time so hopefully got it right :blush: .


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Pm replied to :yes:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cheers mate.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Toddy 101 has claimed the latest Payit forward, and I will be shipping out to him tomorrow.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks mate, will post up my pay it forward when I get back in UK middle of next week. Nothing fancy (digital casio)but then I don't really have any fancy watches :blush:

Toddy

Here's a quick pic, I have original box and instructions for it.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> It is the very rare blue faced version of a much desired watch (must be popular because I always see them on Ebay), and* I know Davey was very keen to purchase it from me at the time. *I will try to answer the flood of PM's that are sure to come my way.... so please be patient, even if it is only to hear that you were to late.


 Gutted, I quite liked that, but I didn't log in to the forum all weekend and now I've paid the price... :swoon:

:laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Gutted, I quite liked that, but I didn't log in to the forum all weekend and now I've paid the price... :swoon:
> 
> :laugh:


 well there is a Nice Fossil by Timex almost as good as a Seiko that will be winging its way to you today :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That is some consolation, of course! Oh, and it's Nautica, not Fossil............ :biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> That is some consolation, of course! Oh, and it's Nautica, not Fossil............ :biggrin:


 Dam.... hope I can catch the postie!!!!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## submaster (Oct 7, 2015)

Sirs, please accept my apologies for my delay. A mixture of being out of the country and having technology meltdown. Here is a picture:










It shows the lovely casio that I received from *carlgulliver* which arrived on Fri, and a choice of Russian pieces that I would like to offer (I'm looking to let one of them go as a pay forward, and keep the other, ie I'm letting the lucky member have a choice). I must say this watch looks/feels very nice on the arm.

So on the left we have a Zin. This kept very good time when just a watchhead on my desk, though wearing it for a few days it seems to stop and then restart itself at random, so not sure whats going on there. On the right we have a Slava Baltica day date. Again kept good time, however the other day the crown fell out of it, hence the sellotape.

I believe both pieces date from the 60s or 70s, though I know nothing, and I'm sure that you experts will know much more than me.

Please say which watch you would prefer. Whichever doesn't get paid forward I will take to my local watchmaker.

I'm also a little unclear of the rules of pay it forward. Is it first person to PM me? Do I allow 24 hours for PM's to be sent and then draw at random? Perhaps a moderator could help me (though I will read the first page again).

Note: I do travel a lot with work, though I am at home today. Depending on the procedure, it could well be next wednesday before I have an opportunity to get to a post office.

I do apologise again for my delay, and I would like to thank *carlgulliver* for sending me, a total stranger, a rather nice casio which is on my arm at present (and is in the centre of the photo above).


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I would like the Slava Baltica

God knows what I'm going to offer up, but will find something


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Tried to PM but it won't let me.... says you can't receive PM's


----------



## submaster (Oct 7, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Tried to PM but it won't let me.... says you can't receive PM's


 Oh. I only had a couple of messages with Carl in there. Emptied it now.

Assuming noone else attempted to pm, I guess you're the winner? Could you pm your details across? Depending how quickly you see this I may be able to post this lunchtime.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

submaster said:


> Oh. I only had a couple of messages with Carl in there. Emptied it now.
> 
> Assuming noone else attempted to pm, I guess you're the winner? Could you pm your details across? Depending how quickly you see this I may be able to post this lunchtime.


 You shouldn't actually be able to send or receive PMs until you have reached 50 posts, looks like another new software glitch! or a forum rule change that has gone unnoticed?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think the 50 posts rule has been ditched mate.... :biggrin:

Good to see this thread up and running again though, nice one guys :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

handlehall said:


> You shouldn't actually be able to send or receive PMs until you have reached 50 posts, looks like another new software glitch! or a forum rule change that has gone unnoticed?


 Just tried to like your post but forum said. I don't have permission. I guess another glitch.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I think the 50 posts rule has been ditched mate.... :biggrin:
> 
> Good to see this thread up and running again though, nice one guys :thumbsup:


 *Restrictions on New Members*

New Members will not be able to send personal messages, see member profiles and some sub-forums and be able to use the for-sale, wanted and trade section until they have 50 posts.

looks like someone needs to tell Roy then

:yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I stand corrected - Sorry! :blush:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

SBryantgb said:


> Just tried to like your post but forum said. I don't have permission. I guess another glitch.


 According to my activity stream you manged it anyway, well done! another triumph over adversity :laugh:




*
Pay it forward time
*

handlehall replied to Iceblue's topic in Watch Discussion Forum

Restrictions on New Members New Members will not be able to send personal messages, see member profiles and some sub-forums and be able to use the for-sale, wanted and trade section until they have 50 posts. looks like someone needs to tell Roy then


 3 minutes ago




 145 replies




SBryantgb liked a post in a topic: Pay it forward time 15 minutes ago





*
Pay it forward time
*

handlehall replied to Iceblue's topic in Watch Discussion Forum

You shouldn't actually be able to send or receive PMs until you have reached 50 posts, looks like another new software glitch! or a forum rule change that has gone unnoticed?


 17 minutes ago


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I stand corrected - Sorry! :blush:


 Well sit down then....quickly :yes:


----------



## submaster (Oct 7, 2015)

Sirs, the Slava is in 2nd class post to *sbryantgb* and the Zin has been dropped off at my local watchmaker. While there he put a battery in a 'Fairchild' 70s digital I recently acquired. Busy afternoon!

Re PM's I emptied all messages and upon my creating one 'conversation' to him, my pm box became 100% full. Is there any chance that this limit of 1 could be increased to say 5?


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Big thanks to Steve for my pay it forward. Received today now that I'm back in the UK. Excellent watch, think it took me 10 minutes to get the packaging off :laugh:

Again here's my pay it forward. If nobody claims it (as I've already posted it up with no interest) then it's going on Evil Bay and all proceeds will be donated to this site (will add a bit extra if it doesn't make much).


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Since I bagged the Slava here is my offering, this is the 4th one I've done and this is all I have left...... So nobody can put up something I want!!!! :yes: Or I will have to start putting up Hello kitty watches found at the local market.

The watch has a little history with me, I found it in a thrift store back in Ohio when I lived there. If I remember it probably only cost $3.00. My Omega Seamaster DeVille had been stolen and I needed a watch. So this must have been around 2003. The watch was serviced in 2009 and was worn constantly until mid 2013 after I returned to the UK. I had started to notice everyone was wearing bigger watches and this got relegated to a drawer (as often happens). The Citizen which I recently sold here on RTL replaced it.

I have never seen this case style come up on the UK Ebay but it seems common on the US one.

She is an auto and if you pick her up she starts with no issue. However time in the draw (this is a metaphorical draw. she was in an old watch box) seems to have tightened up the crown stem so I am hesitant to force it to change the time or date.

Hopefully she will find someone who is once again interested in her.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I guess this thread is dead and done :sadwalk:


----------



## submaster (Oct 7, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> I guess this thread is dead and done :sadwalk:


 Has the slava arrived safely, please?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Let bring this pay if forward back to the top

for those that are not familiar with pay it forward it stated a good few years ago (a bit like the film )

i did a job for someone a complete stranger , it wasn't a big job it took me about 25 mins ,after I completed this the guy wanted to pay me and instead of taking money I said to the guy , do you no what pay it forward means his reply was no , I said its my good deed for the day instead of paying me please do a good turn for someone else and tell them the same , a bit of a unsure look on the guy's face then a hand shake and a massive smile on both are faces

so this is were the watch pay it forward comes from

the above Seiko is still avaliable as far as I no so if you want it pm him and then pay it forward

Then give something away on the forum to someone else


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

submaster said:


> Has the slava arrived safely, please?


 Sorry I keep forgetting to push the submit button. I've lost more posts that way. yes it has thank you, currently sourcing a new crown stem.










And the Seiko is still available as well as The Casio from Toddy101 listed on the previous page


----------



## submaster (Oct 7, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Sorry I keep forgetting to push the submit button. I've lost more posts that way. yes it has thank you, currently sourcing a new crown stem.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Seiko is still available as well as The Casio from Toddy101 listed on the previous page


 I hope it's a simple repair for you. The crown simply fell out as I was driving along. Wore it on holiday last month and was absolutely fine. Glad it's with a good home.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


>


 Right, seeing as my Casio hasn't gained any intrest and I'm not really getting on with the watch I got from Steve (sorry Steve, nice watch but just not working for me  ). It's back up for pay it forward. Hopefully somebody else can put it to good use.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

not a problem Dave will be buy soon I'm sure :yes:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's what I was thinking


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> not a problem Dave will be buy soon I'm sure :yes:


 I'm here! :clap:

PM on it's way................. :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I'm here! :clap:
> 
> PM on it's way................. :laugh:


 You do know you will have to actually give something away?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:swoon:


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Watch has gone to Davey P......surprisingly :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I am on fire today :yahoo:

I'm working in Austria until saturday afternoon, but I'll sort out the next freebie when I get back home :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Toddy101 said:


> Watch has gone to Davey P......surprisingly :laugh:


 'm shocked :swoon: that was so unexpected....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Totally out of the blue for me as well mate - this sort of thing just never happens to me.......... :tongue:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Well it just proves the old saying about what comes to good people :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

More like that other old saying: "If at first you don't succeed, just enter every bloody competition going"

I might have paraphrased that slightly... :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, I haven't received the big blue beastie yet, but let's keep the momentum going by offering up this piece of Levis branded horological excellence for starters:










If there are no takers in the next few days, I'll offer up an alternative :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> OK, I haven't received the big blue beastie yet, but let's keep the momentum going by offering up this piece of Levis branded horological excellence for starters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good one :thumbsup:

I don't know why I thought it would be 10 Fat Face watch stands.....


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Watch on its way Davey, posted out this morning :thumbsup:

If the postie can carry it :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> Good one :thumbsup:
> 
> *I don't know why I thought it would be 10 Fat Face watch stands..... *


 *STOP PRESS:* I can also offer 10 Fat Face watch stands as a bonus to this one if anyone wants 'em? :thumbsup:

I've used all the "cube" shaped ones, but there are plenty of the shorter versions available - As shown in the foreground of this pic (watches not included :laugh: ):










So that's one top quality Levis "non-smart watch" and 10 watch stands, all for the bargain price of £0.00 including P&P - It must be Black Friday all over again :swoon:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's about time this had a bump and we bought it back from the depths :thumbsup:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Blooming amazing that a free gesture for decent stuff doesn't get taken up. Possibly because some people feel less deserving so don't want to be seen snaffling something others may 'want' more? Great offer all the same and well done to all concerned.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I am still in the chair for this one, and as nobody wanted the Levi watch I will offer up a bundle of mixed straps instead, which is sure to get things moving again. I'll post a photo up soon, once I've decided what to include in the bundle.

Cheers guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Technium (Feb 9, 2010)

Love this thread, Ive swapped a couple of things on this thread so I hope it continues.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Right, let's bump start this thread for the New Year, and offer up an instant NATO collection - together with an Archive "Panerei homage" watch head to put them on:










From left to right, black/grey NATO, navy blue NATO, olive green NATO, and dark blue Perlon.










And here's one fitted to the watch:










All straps are 24mm, and they're more or less unworn. I have tried, but I just can't see the attraction. The 3 NATOs are from Roy, and the Perlon was from ebay.

Any takers? Usual rules apply, obviously.

Cheers guys :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

me please please please Me me me ... PM sent


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Y es please boyo that will be good PM you my address thank you H


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That's more like it - Sorry Haydn, you were 2 mins too slow, and the winner is........... SBryantgb :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:

I feel a bit guilty because I've had three of these PIF's but I really am strap deficient so :tongue:

Will put up something different shortly (shortly as in soon ... not as a ref to Davey P).

Steve


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No need to feel guilty mate, there is no limit to the number of times these can be claimed - I hope not anyway, because I've had loads as well :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Okay next item up is........










A zeon Tech LED watch on black leather strap (original bracelet also supplied)... no instructions included you will have to work it out yourself :thumbsup:

Item is fully functional..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Okay next item up is........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ooo yes please Steve


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one Bruce - Finally, someone has beaten me to it this time :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

i shall find something to put up


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> ooo yes please Steve


 okay .... shall I use the address I have on file


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> okay .... shall I use the address I have on file


 cool :thumbsup:

i have moved from Holyrood Palace


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bruce said:


> i shall find something to put up i will take it if Dave hasnt hot in yet lol


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> i shall find something to put up i will take it if Dave hasnt hot in yet lol


 Sorry PM already sent


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

a pink ladies casio ? :laugh:



mcb2007 said:


> i shall find something to put up i will take it if Dave hasnt hot in yet lol


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I can do pink and i can do ladies artytime:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

mcb2007 said:


> I can do pink and i can do ladies artytime:


 I WILL PAY YOU TO TAKE MY WIFE :scared:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Take it as a done deal ,party time :band:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

i will throw this in, i go this as part of a job lot, apparently not working and a bit of a mess, so a quick polish, new crystal and a new battery, its really quite nice, but not for me, the bracelet fits me fine so should fit anyone on the planet artytime:










first come first served, off for lunch now so be patient......................i eat lots :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i will throw this in, i go this as part of a job lot, apparently not working and a bit of a mess, so a quick polish, new crystal and a new battery, its really quite nice, but not for me, the bracelet fits me fine so should fit anyone on the planet artytime:
> 
> 
> 
> first come first served, off for lunch now so be patient......................i eat lots :yes:


 nice one..... worth having just for the speedway script :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Must... resist................ too... many... watches.... :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Must... resist................ too... many... watches.... :laugh:


 Go on Dave you know you want it :whistling:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Go on Dave you know you want it :whistling:


 Shhhh! :tongue:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I said id have it before i saw it


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> I said id have it before i saw it


 Only kidding artytime:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

mcb2007 said:


> I said id have it before i saw it


 do you want it?

i guess not. i

it is

FREE

ZILCH

NADA

NOWT

 f**** ALL

AS CHEAP AS IT GETS


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Let Steve have it he pm'd you first no problem .i will see what class act he puts forward he's loaded don't you know .


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> Let Steve have it he pm'd you first no problem .i will see what class act he puts forward he's loaded don't you know .


 I'm only loaded after 1pm on any given day.... One must have limits


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> I'm only loaded after 1pm on any given day.... One must have limits


 did you want it?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

the forum has 33,166 register members, I'm sure they haven't all seen this tremendous offer.... and just because I bought a Jacques Lemans non mecaquartz watch doesn't mean I'm in the looking for another fashion watch :thumbsup: try RWP... he's got drawers full. :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> the forum has 33,166 register members, I'm sure they haven't all seen this tremendous offer.... and just because I bought a Jacques Lemans non mecaquartz watch doesn't mean I'm in the looking for another fashion watch :thumbsup: try RWG... he's got drawers full. :yes:


 i really dont want to know what his drawers are full of ...you can get adult nappies these days...i think


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't think he knows this thread exists..... its an RWP free zone


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> I don't think he knows this thread exists..... its an RWP free zone


 ssshhh he'll hear you :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

If nobody else comes forward, I'll take the Fossil - But please feel free to leave it up for grabs for a few days, so I can't be accused of snapping up EVERYTHING on here... :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Go on Dave you know you want it :whistling:


 ha ha ha I knew I was right @Davey P :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> ha ha ha I knew I was right @Davey P :thumbsup:


 :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

Davey P said:


> If nobody else comes forward, I'll take the Fossil - But please feel free to leave it up for grabs for a few days, so I can't be accused of snapping up EVERYTHING on here... :laugh:


 its you MR p to the D

now packed and labeled


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice one Bruce, cheers :thumbsup:

I will offer up a pair of watches this time. First up, this analogue beauty on a light brown leather strap:










And back in the game, the Levis branded digital:










The offer is for both watches :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Y es please boyo that will be good PM you my address thank you H unless i am to late AGAIN LOL H


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

taffyman said:


> Y es please boyo that will be good PM you my address thank you H unless i am to late AGAIN LOL H


 Nice one Haydn, finally you've managed to get in on time :laugh:

I'll post these today if you can get your address PM'ed to me by about midday, cheers mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

Davey P said:


> If nobody else comes forward, I'll take the Fossil - But please feel free to leave it up for grabs for a few days, so I can't be accused of snapping up EVERYTHING on here... :laugh:


 posted, i suspect monday for delivery


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers Brucie Boy :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Bloody hell, you've got to be quick on this thread. I suppose it helps if you are retired or work from home.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

badgersdad said:


> Bloody hell, you've got to be quick on this thread. I suppose it helps if you are retired or work from home.


 I work from home................ :whistling:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Bruce said:


> posted, i suspect monday for delivery


 Bruce ! You are welcoms to the Fossel if you want it butty irs all yours will post it up wheb ut arrives wuth me shhhhhhhhh dont tel D avey P



Bruce said:


> posted, i suspect monday for delivery


 Ok thank youH


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

taffyman said:


> Bruce ! You are welcome to the Fossil if you want it buddy it's all yours will post it up when it arrives with me *shhhhhhhhh don't tell Davey P *


 What's this? What's going on? Don't tell me what? Am I missing out on something here....? :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> I don't think he knows this thread exists..... its an RWP free zone


 Oh yes he does :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Bruce asked after the Fossel so i said that as i had won it pay it forward that i would let him have it as he is a great guy to us all on the forum !Dont Panic Davey you are not missing out on anything lol :bash:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

taffyman said:


> Bruce asked after the Fossel so i said that as i had won it pay it forward that i would let him have it as he is a great guy to us all on the forum !Dont Panic Davey you are not missing out on anything lol :bash:


 uh ?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Didnt you say that if no one wanted the oh hell i ve got itmixed up sorry Bruce my head is in the shed ,,Age again taking control :swoon: :swoon: :swoon:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

taffyman said:


> Didnt you say that if no one wanted the oh hell i ve got itmixed up sorry Bruce my head is in the shed ,,Age again taking control :swoon: :swoon: :swoon:


 :laugh:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

http://

Hi here is my pay it forward ,its a new didgi watch and 4 used but in good condition NATO s pkease PM me with your address and iwill send them on nxt week thankyou H


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Right, let's bump start this thread for the New Year, and offer up an instant NATO collection - together with an Archive "Panerei homage" watch head to put them on:
> 
> Cheers guys :thumbsup:


 Many thanks to Davey, straps and Paneria (apparently its a real one, limited run quartz test unit :thumbsup: ) arrived today. Have already started to put them to use


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Wots this got to do with my pay it forward i dont get it ??


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Gd mrng i may be wrong but this is the 2nd time my offer has been swollowed up with other parts ot the pay it forward post !,is there no way of seperating them with offer section and an acceptance section so as the offers dont lost with the reply s

Or is it just me on a sunday morning lol?.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Perhaps the pay it forward could be a sticky with a sub thread for feedback


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeh you may be right , just a sunday mrning blip i guess I like your watch with the sub dial


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Davey P said:


> Nice one Haydn, finally you've managed to get in on time :laugh:
> 
> I'll post these today if you can get your address PM'ed to me by about midday, cheers mate :thumbsup:


 Watches arrived and thank you Davey put up a response but no takers as yet :swoon:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2016)

the usual BIG thanks to Steve for the watches :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

right to get this thread back on track a quick recap

for any one that does not know what pay it forward is , somebody does you a good deed ie gives you something for free or does some work on a watch for you for free and as a thanks , you pay if forward to someone else

I got this orange 22mm Zulu strap free from a fellow member and I am offering it up for free to someone else with the postage on me , if you want it it's yours all I ask is you offer something else up for free as a pay it forward


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice one Andy :thumbsup: It would be good to see this thread come back to life :yes:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Never heard of this but what a brilliant thread.

Rob....


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

The Russian supplier I've been using, ( I've just placed another with him) sent me an email.

It reads "Я дам вам подарок." which translates as "I'll give you a gift", which I thought was nice of him.

So when I get it in a couple of week's time, I'll do a "Pay it forward" thingy............OOoooo! I wonder what it will be.

Rob....


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

robden said:


> The Russian supplier I've been using, ( I've just placed another with him) sent me an email.
> 
> It reads "Я дам вам подарок." which translates as "I'll give you a gift", which I thought was nice of him.
> 
> ...


 A bit of the Ukraine ? :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's about time this thread was dug up again and the ball started rolling

for any one that does not know what pay it forward is , somebody does you a good deed ie gives you something for free or does some work on a watch for you for free and as a thanks , you pay if forward to someone else :thumbs_up:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> A bit of the Ukraine ? :laugh:


 Forgot all about it. He sent me leather-ish strap.

Rob....


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

robden said:


> Forgot all about it. He sent me leather-ish strap.
> 
> Rob....


 So are offering the leatherish strap up for a pay if forward if do size would help


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> So are offering the leatherish strap up for a pay if forward if do size would help


 No! I kept the strap and sent RWP an unwanted watch.

Rob....

ETA.......This was a few months ago.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh ok just wondering that's all cheers


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

robden said:


> No! I kept the strap and sent RWP an unwanted watch.
> 
> Rob....
> 
> ETA.......This was a few months ago.


 There are no unwanted watches


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> There are no unwanted watches


 Just testing..............and you passed Rog. :thumbsup: but no prize.

It was unwanted by me because it was a mechanical.

Rob....


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

robden said:


> Just testing..............and you passed Rog. :thumbsup: but no prize.
> 
> It was unwanted by me because it was a mechanical.
> 
> Rob....


 It is right up my street Rob.....thanks. I passed that on to Mytsox with an Accurist :thumbsup:


----------



## G4 EDW (Dec 28, 2016)

Great idea - they did this on another forum I was on , only the item was put straight in the classifieds for £150!!! :swoon: - not quite in the spirit it was intended!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

lets try this again.... free to a good home :biggrin:

One solid link black (unmarked as far as my old eyes can tell) Citizen bracelet, with curved ends 22mm. Should fit a 7.5" wrist plus two spare links :thumbsup: . If you want it drop me a pm with your address and I will get it sent to you. If you want to drop a quid or two into the forum neither I nor Roy (I guess) will mind :thumbsup: or alternately we could try once again to keep this running if you also have something to pay forward with. :yes:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> lets try this again.... free to a good home :biggrin:
> 
> One solid link black (unmarked as far as my old eyes can tell) Citizen bracelet, with curved ends 22mm. Should fit a 7.5" wrist plus two spare links :thumbsup: . If you want it drop me a pm with your address and I will get it sent to you. If you want to drop a quid or two into the forum neither I nor Roy (I guess) will mind :thumbsup: or alternately we could try once again to keep this running if you also have something to pay forward with. :yes:


 Has this been claimed yet ? I have nothing to offer to pay it forward but would be happy to bung a few quid in the TWF pot.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

The Awesome @Davey P sent me a strap last week which like himself is awesome :thumbsup: as i thankyou i thought it only fair to pass on a gift to other members

I have here two straps both to go separately and will be posted in a padded envelope but please only to UK members and a post count of 50+

Firstly a mesh strap 24mm lug width but can be squeezed onto a 22 overall the strap measures 6 inches so ideally you require a small wrist










Secondly a light brown Leather 22mm lug width strap on a butterfly clasp the strap is the padded type



















please just place a post on here if you are interested and pm me your details . Again thanks to Davey P for the strap :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> The Awesome @Davey P sent me a strap last week which like himself is awesome :thumbsup:


 I can't deny it mate, I am pretty awesome... :laughing2dw:

But seriously, I'm glad you liked the strap, it's always nice to help out a fellow forum member :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I can't deny it mate, I am pretty awesome... :laughing2dw:
> 
> But seriously, I'm glad you liked the strap, it's always nice to help out a fellow forum member :thumbs_up:


 I wore that Ballistic for two days and I'm o.k. :thumbs_up: First time for a quartz.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> I wore that Ballistic for two days and I'm o.k. :thumbs_up: *First time for a quartz.*


 Ah, there's no going back now mate... :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Ah, there's no going back now mate... :tongue:


 I was going to put it on a nato, but thought twice about it, out of respect. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> I was going to put it on a nato, but thought twice about it, out of respect. :laughing2dw:


 :cursed:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> lets try this again.... free to a good home :biggrin:
> 
> One solid link black (unmarked as far as my old eyes can tell) Citizen bracelet, with curved ends 22mm. Should fit a 7.5" wrist plus two spare links :thumbsup: . If you want it drop me a pm with your address and I will get it sent to you. If you want to drop a quid or two into the forum neither I nor Roy (I guess) will mind :thumbsup: or alternately we could try once again to keep this running if you also have something to pay forward with. :yes:


 I got this a few days ago from Steve, but regrettably it won't go on any of three watches I thought it would fit. So, rather than rewrite the whole thing again, I hope Steve won't mind me copying his offer and passing it on again. One small addition will be two 22mm 1.5mm spring bars as it has very small holes. PM me if you're interested.

Same rules apply, a donation to the Forum or pay it forward please.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Just to recap and to revive the thread

for﻿ any one that does not know what pay it forward is , somebody does you a good deed ie gives you something for free or does some work on a watch for you for free and as a thanks , you pay if forward to someone else ﻿﻿

so on offer for free and made by myself is a paracord bracelet if you want if for free just pm me and it's yours ,postage on me once claimed its up to you to pay it forward cheers Andy


----------

